# syrup pumps



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

hi there. I was looking at the dadant syrup pumps but want to build my own instead. To save money of course. Anyone out there build one?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

I'am also looking for some idea...


----------



## Fernhill (Dec 30, 2004)

How much syrup are you looking to pump? I bought a 55gal hand pump from Tractor Supply Co. that works ok for filling 5gal buckets. If you're moving very large quantities you'd have to ask the commercial guys on here what model they use.

Keep in mind that cold syrup is slow to pump by any means. A pump designed for water might overheat if used to pump syrup. Ask the sales guy about it.

Mike


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Looking for one to fill inside frame feeders like the one in the dadant catalog without the expense.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

You can use a pressure tank. It depends on how many gallons you want to carry with you. The tank from on old water heater is about 40 gallons or you can get a water well pressure tank as big as you want. Make a cradle so the tank can lay down in the back of your truck, put an air pressure valve on the tank and a garden hose with a valve on the end. Then you just pump the tank up to about 40 lbs pressure and the syrup comes squirting out the hose. You can get a little 12 volt air compressor to carry with you and let it keep the tank pumped up. Its real quiet and you can find most of the parts for free and it works good.
Jim


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Interesting idea Jim. Wonder how much pressure a 50 gallon plastic drum could handle??

This would be alot less $$$$ than pumps.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Sundance, 
don't know about a plastic drum. I think I would stick with a water heater tank or a pressure tank. I see them laying around all over in the country. Some one might pay to have them hauled 
off. It takes a little welding to get the fittings right, but its nice to just pull around a hose and have syrup pumped into your buckits.
By the way I know 3 comercial guys that use 8 frame hives mostly 2 story, no trouble with the almond guys. The only problem is if you want to sell.
Jim


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Jim.......


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

some guys around here modify old 200 gallon propane tanks. Fill with water first or get a professional welder for modifications.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Some large outfit out of ND uses pressure tank. Spoke at EAS this year.

Pump thoughts
1. One used for fuel, like what TSC sells, might rust when exposed to water so longevity could be a concern.
2. Fuel pumps might not handle the viscosity of syrup.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I was going to build my own but purchased a used home made one. It has a gas engine with a honey pump. There is a pressure relief valve that allows the syrup to bypass and back to pump when you are not pumping into a feeder. The hose is a 3/4 inch 50' long and I have it mounted to a old fire hose reel so you can manually or electrically roll it up. Nozzel is home made with about a 30 " long 3/4" steel pipe from trigger to nozzel so you dont have to bend over. Can feed 500 colonies in 1/2 day using inside frame feeders. The parts Dadant uses can all be purchased from granger for much less. Rick


----------



## DocOz (Sep 19, 2004)

I posted here before on this topic and got no answer. This last Fall I got a small Sureflow diaphram pump from a travel trailer store. I think it is rated a little less than 3 GPM. Pumping 2:1 thick syrup from my 55 gal tank I can fill a 1gal internal feeder in 45 seconds. The Dadant will do it in about 15 seconds. So I lose 30 seconds per hive. I only have 20 hives so it was no big deal. The other part is I simply used a water hose with a valve on the other end. The pump has an automatic shutoff valve based on pressure. I was very pleased. Pump was only about $75 and is 12volt. Much better than the Dadant.


----------



## thorbue (Dec 22, 2005)

DocOz, What was the original purpose for your pump - pumping water or...?


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

what kind of tanks are all of you using for the syrup? The local feed store occasionally has used food grade barrels for sale although at 600 lbs with HFCS 55 that would be tough to move around.


----------

